# Need crew for floater trip Saturday/Sunday



## Slightly Dangerous (May 21, 2004)

Leaving Surfside Marina around 0800 Saturday. Headed out to Boomvang. PM if interested or for more details.
Jerry


----------



## BullyARed (Jun 19, 2010)

Weather looks good this weekend. I would love to make the trip, but we have plan to take our grandson to Lake Livingston this Saturday.


----------



## Slightly Dangerous (May 21, 2004)

Full crew. Thanks for the response.


----------

